# لا تقتصر كلمة شكر ولا توصف بحق هذا الرجل



## tjarksa (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مدخل 

لا تقتصر كلمة جندي على حامل السلاح. 
فكل من تجند للمصلحة العامة 
وبصدق وأمانة وإخلاص ومسؤولية.
وتطوع للإصلاح ومد العون والمساعدة
من تلقاء نفسه, برغبة منه 
وشعور طيب, وقلب سليم اتجاه 
الآخرين .
هو جندي بالتأكيد.










السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


‏قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ { ‏مَنْ لَا يَشْكُرُ النَّاسَ لَا يَشْكُرُ اللَّهَ ‏ }


احبـائي اعضاء منتدى 0اسواق التجارة السعودية::

الكل فينا يشهد التطور السريع في هذا المنتدى الذي احتضن نخبه من التجارو التاجرات

استفدنا منهم الكثير شكرناهم وشكرونا ونسينا شخص له الفضل الكبير بعد الله في هذا المنتدى
الذي جمعنا على الود والاخاء والمحبه ..

شخص يجهل دووره البعض من الاعضاء..







وهو الاخ :.. "جوو الرياض "
ان مايقووم به تجاه هذا المنتدى من نشاط خفي وراء الكواليس يستحق كل الاحترام عليه

شخص مجتهد ومثابر ومحب للجميع.. 
يسعى من أجلناا 
ومن اجل رقي المنتدى وتطوره..

له منا اجمل تحيه ..

وكلمات الشكر منا لاتووفيه حقه 
فقد نكون مقصرين ..

أتمنى من الجميع شكره على مايقووم به فقد حان الووقت 
لشكر هذا الانسان لمجهوداته الجباره

وبهذه المناسبة وعرفاناً لجميله 
نرفع له بنر بتخصصه























​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: لا تقتصر كلمة شكر ولا توصف بحق هذا الرجل*

[read]
[align=center]
ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
يستاااهل جوو الرياض
فعلا له جهوود بشتى الوسائل لاينكرها الا لئيم او مكابر

ع البركه جووو 
[/align]
[/read]


----------



## جوو الرياض (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: لا تقتصر كلمة شكر ولا توصف بحق هذا الرجل*

[align=center] 
tjarksa&&دانة الدنيا​ 
يعلم الله ماادريت ع البنر والمفاجئة الا من خلل رسالة​ 
وانا الى الان مااحققت ولا 30 % من وقفتي معكم​ 
الله يعطيكم العاافيه ع المميزات الجميله التي تجعل كل عضوو يقدم ماالديه هنااا​ 
شكراً اسوواق التجاارة السعودية​ 
بااذن الله سووف اقدم ماايرضيكم ...​[/align]


----------



## sbroona (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: لا تقتصر كلمة شكر ولا توصف بحق هذا الرجل*

[align=center]والله انه يستاهل كل خير هي مو مجاملة بس انا بعرفه من زمان 

جوو ربي يوفقك وينجحك ويباركلك في حياتك ويحميك لشبابك ان شاء الله

بتمنى تتقبل تعليقي[/align]


----------



## بصمة عبدالله التجارية (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: لا تقتصر كلمة شكر ولا توصف بحق هذا الرجل*

يستاهل كل خيرالى الامام 
:clapinghand:​


----------



## ابو/ احمــــــــــد (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: لا تقتصر كلمة شكر ولا توصف بحق هذا الرجل*

*تستاهل كل الخير جوالرياض*​ 

_*انت من الاعضاء المميزين فعلا **ومواضيعك تشهد لك*_​


----------



## جوو الرياض (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: لا تقتصر كلمة شكر ولا توصف بحق هذا الرجل*



sbroona قال:


> [align=center]والله انه يستاهل كل خير هي مو مجاملة بس انا بعرفه من زمان
> 
> جوو ربي يوفقك وينجحك ويباركلك في حياتك ويحميك لشبابك ان شاء الله
> 
> بتمنى تتقبل تعليقي[/align]


 
الله يسلمك صاابرين تشرفت بمعرفتك ويسعدك ربي ويوفقك حيثما كنتي مشكوره​ 



بصمة عبدالله التجارية قال:


> يستاهل كل خيرالى الامام​
> 
> :clapinghand:


 
الله يسلمك اخوي عبد الله الخير فالك ياارب .مووفق يارب​


ابو/ احمــــــــــد قال:


> *تستاهل كل الخير جوالرياض*
> 
> 
> 
> _*انت من الاعضاء المميزين فعلا **ومواضيعك تشهد لك*_​




ابو احمد وانت تستاهل الخير والطيب ..وكل شي غااانم 

تميزي من توواجدك العطر استااذي الف شكر لك​


----------

